# .

## fed

, - 0%,      ,             ?

----------

> ?


  ?              0%    .        .

----------


## fed

?                       ?

----------

...          ,             1  .      ,       0%     .          4       ,     .

----------


## 123

.       .        (   ).         .      .      ,    .  CMR      CMR .

 .

----------

\\ ?  (  )      ? 



> .


         11.12.2008.      0 ,     . 



> CMR


.

----------


## 123



----------

:Smilie:  ?

----------


## 123

.   .

----------


## tatsiana

,   .         18%.      0%.     .   .       . , .       0  -     ,  .    .   -  ?    -   ,  !

----------

> .   -  ?


-  .  -   ,     .

----------


## zharkov65

,                  . -  .      ,         .    -  .           .          .     ,   , .   1:      ,  ,        ,     ,       . ,       %   .   -    .   .          .       .   2:  -,               .  3:          .      .         (,  ,    ..)      .   ???  , ?         ?

----------

> .


  ,    .       170-,    0   1-1-164-....         .



> .


     ?  "",   .        .            ,     ,        .



> ???  , ?


  ,       ,         . -  99%  , -  5%    . ,      (    )  .   ,                    .

----------

,   .    ,    ?       ,      18%.      0%.     .   .

----------

> 18%.


 ?      18%?

----------

, ,    :     ,      ?        0.   ""      ?

----------


## zharkov65

,  ,     ,     , ..    .

----------


## zharkov65

> ?      18%?





> ?      18%?


     .      ,    ..  20%, -    .       ?     .

----------

> -


   ,                 .      . 


> .


 .

----------

!        .     11.10.11 -    0%.     2011 ,     .           4        1. 2012, ..   0%   1. 2012.           !

----------

> 2011 ,


    ?      3 .?



> 4


 .  ?



> 


       .



> !


     31.03.12 -   4    .

----------

.       4  2011 ,..   .    ,       4 . 2011.         ?

----------

> ..   .


. 19 68.



> 4 . 2011.


  100 .



> ?


   ( 1  2),     / .

----------

..     17319      ,      .100   090     215000 , ..  . 230  232319  ?

----------

.

----------


## MarinaZolotyh

:       ,      -       "".    ?

----------

?       ?

----------


## Oks_Li

2010 .         .     R    . 3     2 . 2011 .            18%   0%.  .   ()     1  2011 .    ()    .
 :
1.      2 .2011 .  0%?
2.    -12, , -, 3-1  .? R   ?
3.              (  )?
4.      4  2010.,          4 .2010?

----------

-12        0%?
1. ,   4 . 2010          (2 . 2012)      .
2. .       
3. 
4. ,

----------


## Oks_Li

, ,  .     .  0%.
1.   4     18%?   180 .     2010.      2011 ( 2012)
    ,  .

----------

> 180 .


  .



> 2011 ( 2012)


  ,  0   ,            2 . 2011.

----------


## Oks_Li

, (((,    4  10 ,        ,   180 ,   2 .     3 . .

----------

> 4  10


,   :
3. ,   2  ,       180     () .
              ,      () ,          ,    (  ) ,     ,     ()  ,  ,     .
       4 . 2010.    ,       0% __   2 . 2011,    .              .

----------


## Oks_Li

> .


       -  . 
. 
  .

----------


## Oks_Li

.        0 %.      2 . 2011   0%      ().      2011         18 %  .         . 
 ,    ,       :Redface:

----------

> 2 . 2011   0%


 .    .  30  2011       ,     , 0   (     0  ).     4 . 2010  6    18%    (    ,        )      1 . 2012   4,     1,5      ,    .   .




> .


?      1     ?  /.         .

----------


## Oks_Li

.   .
  ,    2011    .  4  2011    18%.    0%   .   ,     ,   ()   .

----------

...  ,  , , .

----------


## Oks_Li

, .     .
  18%        4 . 2010 . (    ) ?      .    0%,     .     , ?        .  2010 .      ?

----------

> 4 . 2010 . (    )


     .      .

----------


## Oks_Li

> .      .


    .  .      ,   ,  .       ? .

----------

> ?


.   ,      ,     .     270-.

----------

.             .    ,     .
1)     ,              0%? 
2)     , ..  ,       ? 
3)    11.12.2009,              0%  (,  , ,    ,   ).          , ..     .   ? 
4)        ?               ?

----------

,  -          ???   ,   .

----------

1) 
2)  
3)     ""    :Embarrassment:    -   .    0         .   .
4)        180   .  ?




> -          ???


 .

----------


## elchel

. ,     0 .   ,  , . ,      0       4  2011   18. ,        4 . , 18   180        0%. ,    ,       ,      0   3    0% ,         7.     1  2012      0 %  4  2011 .   5     1  2012    . ,     ?

----------

.      ?    4 .    3  7 ,    2 . 2012    4       .

----------


## elchel

,   18 , 2   .    1  2012?

----------

.   2 .,   18.06.       .      167-     ,     .    30.06.

----------


## elchel



----------

,  2  2012          0 %,     20               ""     , ..     .       .       1 ?      2       ? !!

----------

> 2       ?


.

----------

**,  ,   2 .2012,     3- .2012,       4,      .

----------

?

----------

> ?


     , 
 4

----------

> 


 .                .         . , ,   .




> 4


  0 . 1     .

----------

!        .  ,  ,       ?

----------

> 


 .  0%.




> 


  ?

----------



----------

-12, /,  .

----------

?  !

----------

> ?


  ,      ,    .        .

----------

> ?  "",   .        .            ,     ,        .


     ? 

!      .            3  2012 .   .    - ,           ,        "".        .         ,  ,  ,    ,      .  ?    ?            )))  , !  )))

----------

> ?


 .     ,    .

----------

!

----------

!       4 . 2012,     "0"     1 . 2013.      4 . 2012.     "0"            ?   4 . 2012.      ?   1 .2013.    4 (   -)?

----------

4    6  (..    )     .   1 . 2013   4 (  )      ?

----------

> 4 . 2012.      ?   1 .2013.    4 (   -)?


 ..

----------

180 ,       "0"             6   ?

----------

.    .

----------


## buh62

, ,       ,       .     6,  ,               4. 
       - - ,                    . .

----------

,   !
,   ,  -12    -,    ? ..  0?

----------


## buh62

> ,   !
> ,   ,  -12    -,    ? ..  0?

----------

,  1       4       68 19             ,             ?  ,  )

----------

> 4      68 19

----------


## RomashkoSF

> , ,       ,       .     6,  ,               4. 
>        - - ,                    . .


   ,   ,  ( )

----------

:
-  ,    0 ,   , 
-      ,   0.
    .       1000   (18%) 152,54,   1200   0.   0     152,54?

----------

216 (18%  1200)

----------

,      ! ,     .   152,54,   152,54

----------

,    
   3 540 000 (540 000  18%)
62-90 5 000 000    (  ,          )
51-62 5 000 000     

19-68 900 000       
68-19 540 000



99-68   
68-19 900 000   ,       

     900 000,   540 000?

----------

, ?
  : 180  ,  216,     152,54,       216?
  180  ,   152,54, ?

----------

> 68-19 900 000   ,


     . 




> 216?


 216?
91 68 216   0%/ 
68 19 152,54     /

----------

, !

----------


## ntnt

.
     ,      ... :Embarrassment:  
1.     -     -    
2.     (  ) -           -    
3.   -               -    
 ?!  :Embarrassment: 
.

----------

.3 .      ,

----------


## ntnt

> .3 .      ,


 ,     .         4

----------

> .
>      ,      ... 
> 1.     -     -    
> 2.     (  ) -           -    
> 3.   -               -    
>  ?! 
> .


          .    ,       0  .     2?(       .)

----------


## exim

-      0  (  )   , ..

----------


## buh62

,

----------

0.

----------

,  4,  5   3 ??     4 ,   1

----------

> ,  4,  5   3 ??     4 ,   1


        /?

----------

3  4  2013,     5  4  1  2014, ?

----------

> 3  4  2013,     5  4  1  2014, ?


 .       3 ,      3- .       4 .

----------

3     ( ),      ,            3?? .. 5  ?

----------

> 3     ( ),      ,            3?? .. 5  ?


  3        .      4 , 3 .

----------

,   , 
  4     10   
 1  2014  ,  2    10    ,    1 ,     2     ?    3 ,    ""

----------


## mos-mo

,     ,    -   180 ?
   ?
,   26.05.2014 .       ?  180 ,    ,  26.11.2014, ..    4  2014 -   . ?
.

----------


## buh62

0% ,  180    .    22.11.2014. (25.05.2014 + 180 ). ..  ..    22.11.14,    4 .    .      ?

----------


## mos-mo

?
     .
  ,     , , .
 -,      90   .   -  180

----------


## buh62

180    0% .

----------


## mos-mo

.
    ?

----------


## buh62

.  ,     ,      ,    ,       . 180            .
             ,       . 165 
      0%.    0%   ,        18%,        ,      -    ,       .   ,

----------


## mos-mo

.         .
      ...

----------

,        11.12.2009 . "                  ".  .2 .1   ,        . 
,    .    , ..      ,   . .2 .1   .
  ,       .           .          ,    .           ( )     .          ,    .

----------


## buh62

,  ,       .      !     , ,    .

----------


## buh62

> ,      ,    ,       . 180


 .      ,      0% . ..     4 .14.

----------


## lenski

,    ,          ,    10      ?

----------

!
        ?

----------


## lenski

, :     " .   10     "

----------


## tikwa3

.           .      .  .

----------


## tikwa3

> , :     " .   10     "


https://edata.customs.ru/FtsPersonal...ces/About/Stat

)

----------


## lenski

.   10 , ,     10 .

  ,   , ?     ,  -  ?

  : "      ,             ,     15     ,    ,          ". 
   ?

----------

> ,  -  ?


.



> ?


    ?

----------


## lenski

.

----------


## lenski

,     ,         20% ?

----------

> .


     -  .




> 20% ?


,      .

----------

> .  ,     ,      ,    ,       . 180            .
>              ,       . 165 
>       0%.    0%   ,        18%,        ,      -    ,       .   ,


   ,             18%       ?  .

----------


## lenski

[QUOTE=;54494171]     -  .

.. ,        10    ?

----------


## KsyuS

, .
    6%     .             , ..  .    ?       , .,        ,  6%    ?

----------

> 6%    ?

----------

